# LifeCam Vx-3000 Drivers for XP Pro



## Mauri (Nov 23, 2008)

Cannot seem to get audio and video to both work at the same time?
Is there a xp driver out there? and where? Thx


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello Mauri,

Here is a link to download the latest software for your device. Just choose your model.

http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/download/download.aspx?category=ICE

Hope it helps.


----------



## pecas (May 2, 2009)

Hola, Tengo una webcam lifecam vx-3000 para configurar, necesito el controlador para windows xp pero necesito instalarlo sin internet, la pagina que describen baja un instalador que requiere de internet para terminar la instalacion si me pueden ayudar con este controlador...

Gracias


----------

